# The secret to desire



## Kermitty (Dec 27, 2012)

Well she doesn't really give away the secret but there are a lot of good points. It is a good overview of themes she covers in her book which I believe is an interesting read. 

Cuddle up with your honey and have a watch:
http://www.ted.com/talks/esther_perel_the_secret_to_desire_in_a_long_term_relationship.html
_Posted via Mobile Device_

So for some reason the above link doesn't work. 
Type Ester Perel in the search box or mating in captivity.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Page not found
Thank you for visiting TED.com! We can't find the page you're looking for. Let's get you where you want to go


----------



## Kermitty (Dec 27, 2012)

poopers. Sorry about that.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

thx for the site update. 

After a while, I've had enough of the books, therapists all with their own advice and talking. In the end, that's all it is and nothing really gets done. For me anyway, talk is cheap, action speaks volumes.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Lots of psycho babble. A couple of tips after minute 17. Everything before that is, well, it didn't seem very useful to me. The secret to desire? I don't think she revealed it.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Exactly. Talk, talk, talk, talk.........not to sound old school but many women love this and I can't stand it after a while. More of a social chatting and get together.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

CuddleBug said:


> thx for the site update.
> 
> After a while, I've had enough of the books, therapists all with their own advice and talking. In the end, that's all it is and nothing really gets done. For me anyway, talk is cheap, action speaks volumes.


Back in the 80's the Japanese auto makers were handing the US autoplants their a$$ on a platter....

My company would switch quality programs about every 24 months...Each one was highly touted, each one failed to improve quality....

Then a new manager came in and revealed the magic solution.....He took the quality program we had failed with and made it a roaring success....The magic fix was COMMITTMENT....All the systems worked or failed according to how committed management was to make it work.....

It is the same with marriage self help books...They work or fail on the committment of BOTH parties....

The last 5 years of my career I worked for a Japanese company.....corporate inbreeding, and who_reing out their commitment to quality has made them weak and vulnerable...Hence the Toyota gas pedal fiasco....


----------

